# Another build finished



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Just finished this one. I don't normaly don't like blue but I have to say this one turned out very nicely.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Anyone know a surgeon? My jaw seems to have disassembled.

Great work, and I'm a big fan of both blue and natural guitars.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it. This is pro. How much are these?


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

I sell any given guitar between 800 and 1200. this one I would say 950. I just like to build, at that price range I can restock wood and hardware and buy a new tool for the shop. This guitar is nice sounding. the humbuckers are Lace Hammer Claws and the single coil is a lace chrome dome. Mahogany body with a flame maple cap and pickguard. neck is laminated mahogany and maple. One of these days I need to reach out to one of you fine folks to do a demo of one of my guitars. I am getting better every time I build but I will never be a great guitar player.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really like what you have done with the back of the body and the neck joint.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I wasnt touring (read: poor) I would be all over checking one of these out!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow!!! Just wow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

rogue said:


> I am getting better every time I build but I will never be a great guitar player.


Those that cannot play great, build. Those that cannot build, teach. Those that cannot teach, teach phys ed.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm as jealous of the fact that you have a pool table at home as I am of the guitar. Huge billiard enthusiast here.

Looks sweet! Love the more natural look with wood pickguards. Great finish job. Details on the hardware?


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn. That is an absolute beauty. If I had money right now I'd scoop this one up.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

rogue said:


> Just finished this one.


It's a beauty for sure!
Do you have a site where you show off your work?
I may be interested in commissioning a build.
Where about's in canada, ontario are you?


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

That's a beautiful guitar! Nicely executed. I love everything about it, especially the wooden pickguard and the way the colours flow, great combination!

Did you encounter a weight relief cavity in the mahogany when you where carving the back bottom belly carve?


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Araz said:


> That's a beautiful guitar! Nicely executed. I love everything about it, especially the wooden pickguard and the way the colours flow, great combination!
> 
> Did you encounter a weight relief cavity in the mahogany when you where carving the back bottom belly carve?


I got a bit close to the cavity live and learn I say my thoughts are that I strive to build the perfect guitar. Mistakes will be made it is how you learn to avoid or change the way you build. Not perfect yet but I strive to get there.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Araz, summarized my thoughts perfectly - great work, congratulations.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I saw one of your other builds on the Cask Music page, that's awesome. They fix some of our gear and sell us some pedals haha.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful...

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That's quite nice work there. At the prices you mentioned, you may well get some orders from some of the members here.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

laristotle said:


> It's a beauty for sure!
> Do you have a site where you show off your work?
> I may be interested in commissioning a build.
> Where about's in canada, ontario are you?


I am in Cobourg Ontario, no I do not have a site yet but I think I need to get on that soon. My guitars are stating to get some attenton. Currently I have one at our local Long and Mcquade and just spent an hour there today with this guitar. A few of the guitar instructors took it for a spin and I was all teeth by the end. Like I said I build guitar and will never be a great player, but I do know how a guitar should feel, sound and perform. I was more then happy to hear this guitar in the hands of someone that could bring it to life.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> That's quite nice work there. At the prices you mentioned, you may well get some orders from some of the members here.


I am not going to be PRS, Fender or Gibson. My guitars will always be one offs, hand built by myself. The man hours to make one in my book do not count. I enjoy building and that time in the shop is my get away. The reward or taking a few blocks of wood, cutting carving, and builing them into an guitar that can reflect the emotions of the person playing it is enough for me. Why price them so high that they sit and never get played.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rogue said:


> I am not going to be PRS, Fender or Gibson. My guitars will always be one offs, hand built by myself. The man hours to make one in my book do not count. I enjoy building and that time in the shop is my get away. The reward or taking a few blocks of wood, cutting carving, and builing them into an guitar that can reflect the emotions of the person playing it is enough for me. Why price them so high that they sit and never get played.


You keep up that attitude and you're going to end up being a very, very good luthier.


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

Look Top notch to me! 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------

